# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فوری :کد رشته پرستاری دانشگاه شهید بهشتی چنده؟

## MOHMAD

من هرچر کد11415 که توی دفترچه نوشته پرستاری شهید بهشتی میزنم مینویسه دارو سازی پردیس خودگردان . کد عوض شده؟ کد جدیدش چنده؟

----------


## MOHMAD

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## wruveacr

نمی دونم داداش ... فقط اینجا که سیستم خودشونه 11415 رو همون که تو می خوای میگه :
NOET (کلیک کن)
پرستاري | دانشگاه علوم پزشكي شهيدبهشتي (تهران) | کارشناسی | روزانه

تو اصلاحیه ها هم چیزی ندیدم ، حالا می خوای خودت دوباره چک کن ...
ولی اگه می تونی یه بار دیگه از اول کدرشته محل هارو تو سیستم وارد کن شاید قاطی کرده باشه ... یا اینکه تایید کن بعد ویرایش کن !
دو روز پیش برای من از یک کدرشته ای به بعد دیگه هر کدی وارد می کردم ، توضیحش رو جلوش نمی نوشت !
دیروز وارد کردم ، درست شد .

----------


## MOHMAD

با سازمان سنجش تماس گرفتم گفت سیستم هنگ کرده چند دقیقه دیگه درست میشه

----------

